# Is this the new Venge?



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I spotted CAV riding both his OPQS colored team Venge during the TOC as well as the blacked out version....could this be the new venge? Doesn't look much different, although the head tube seems to have more of that tarmac taper to it....

Little tough to tell....can anyone else spot anything or think it's just a back up bike?










Bigger pic in this gallery....

Gallery | Omega Pharma - Quick-Step Pro Cycling Team


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like the run of the mill venge to me. He moved down a frame size recently and now he runs that larger headset cap/cone spacer thing.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya I would expect more changes for a new Venge so maybe you are right. Maybe we will see something during the Tour.


----------



## TheBaron (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't see the any new Venge having the same seat stem clamp as the current version. I'd expect the new one to have the same clamp as the new Tarmac as it looks far more aero.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope they do not go extreme with a new Venge. I was thinking about getting one this year.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

That's the current Venge. He runs "pro" geometry, which features a shorter head tube. That's why it looks a little different there where the top and down tubes come into the head tube.

I frankly AM hoping for big changes in the new one... toping the list are brake calipers hidden in fork and frame, cleaned up setup for cables in front, "dropped" down tube that insets the front wheel a little, something to clean up flow around the water botles, or at very least the front one, and then to a lesser degree a cleaner seat clamp setup.

And drag numbers that are a step above everyone else's, particularly in the 5 to 15 degree of wind angle range... what we in sailing call apparent wind angle.


----------

